# 我的gentoo无法再这里发帖

## mathabstrction

点击发表新帖之后又回到了此站的首页。

----------

## mathabstrction

点击发表新帖的按钮又回到了此站的首页。

----------

## mathabstrction

又可以发帖了。

----------

